# Predator Xtreme... first published date?



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Can someone tell me when Predator Xtreme first got published? Thanks!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did a quick search and did not find a date. They are owned by Grand View Outdoors which is owned by EBSCO. Good luck !


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

well i've continued digging and found their online back-issues.... these go back as far as August 2008, so i'm curious to know if this publication first started then or if it goes back even farther....

http://www.predatorxtreme-digital.com/predatorxtreme/200808/#pg1


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I first started getting them in print around 2007, and I don't know if that was the beginning or if they'd been around for a while already.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Predator Xtreme used to be called Varmint Masters Magazine. I believe the last issue of that was April of 2001. The first issue of Predator Xtreme would have come out in June of 2001. April 2001 was a transision magazine that came to newsstands with two different covers (either Varmint Masters Magazine or Predator Xtreme). This was to start on April 24th 2001. So the first ever totally Predator Xtreme would have been the June issue.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Predator Xtreme used to be called Varmint Masters Magazine. I believe the last issue of that was April of 2001. The first issue of Predator Xtreme would have come out in June of 2001. April 2001 was a transision magazine that came to newsstands with two different covers (either Varmint Masters Magazine or Predator Xtreme). This was to start on April 24th 2001. So the first ever totally Predator Xtreme would have been the June issue.


 Thanks JT, for the life of me I couldn't remember the name of the other mag. and know I had a few stashed somewhere in my archives, used to read them all the time when up north.


----------

